# Competitive Halo 4 Team with TwitchTV Streamer Mahjeek & HrtSm00t



## Mahjeek (May 8, 2013)

My girlfriend and I setup a stream not to long ago for fun and competitive halo 4/random games. I figured I would invite people from RIU to come join in!

Our stream times have been very lax since we both have jobs and college schedules to deal with, but we are usually on at night. If you ever want to party up and play some games on xbox you can add us ( Mahjeek and HrtSm00t ) or check us out on twitch.tv/mahjeek

We accept all invites, however we do delete people who aren't enjoyable to play with. And if you are a top tier player I might scout you to run some AGL customs and set up a team for events. If not, come get stoned as hell and fiddle with a controller like we do. Brain dead video gaming is the sheeeeet! 


Send us a message if you want to get in contact asap.


----------

